

Remember when, on the internet, no one knew who you were? - musgravepeter
http://www.kaamranhafeez.com/product/remember-internet-nobody-knew-new-yorker-cartoon/

======
musgravepeter
Actually laughed out loud at this.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Internet,_nobody_knows_y...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Internet,_nobody_knows_you%27re_a_dog)

~~~
ddw
It really is funny. And it's the same dogs in the new article, but noticeably
older.

------
dlu
Still no one knows who I am... except dang it I chose poorly in the username
department for this

